# se casser, se barrer



## danalto

Bonjour à tout le monde!

Est ce que cette ci est une phrase idiomatique, "quelque fois"?
Il n'y a pas de contexte...

*Chantal*: Ooh, faut *se casser*.

Merci!
[…]

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour,
oui, tout à fait, dans un registre familier (et un peu vulgaire)

se casser = s'en aller
cassez-vous! = allez-vous en!


----------



## Grop

Comme se barrer, se tailler, se tirer, mettre les voiles, foutre le camp...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un petit bémol : ça dépend du contexte ! 
"Se casser" dans le langage familier peut aussi vouloir dire "se décarcasser", "prendre la peine" de faire quelque chose, "s'appliquer"... Tu vois ?
warn: dans ce sens, c'est l'abréviation, je pense, de "se casser le cul" ...)


----------



## Aoyama

Certes, mais il faut une suite : se casser *pour* ...
_Il faut se casser pour réussir ce truc ..._
_Faut se casser un peu la tête pour y arriver._
_Faut pas se casser les pieds et laisser faire ..._
En phrase dite conclusive : Faut se casser ! Signifie bien : partir, foutre le camp.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Ao 

J'ai déjà entendu dire "Là, il faut se casser !" pour dire il faut s'appliquer. Personne n'avait compris qu'il fallait partir.


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais, moi j'aurais plutôt dit : "là, il faut se casser _un peu_ !" Encore une fois, c'est l'expression ou le mot qui suit _se casser_ qui modifie le sens (j'ose croire). Mais c'est peut-être différent à Marseille ...
Te casse pas trop Ka


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu as raison.  A Marseille, mais aussi ailleurs, on se permet des libertés dans le langage quand on parle. Samantha et ses copines sont de ce genre là. 
Mais j'arrête de me casser. 

Danalto, je suis toujours surprise quand je lis "Il n'y a pas de contexte...". Il n'est peut-être pas écrit, mais la situation doit bien pouvoir servir de contexte, non ?


----------



## itka

Juste une précision, "se casser" au sens de "s'en aller" ou au sens de "s'appliquer" ne sont pas familiers mais carrément argotiques.

Parfaits pour les dialogues de Samantha, mais à ne pas utiliser sans précaution !


----------



## Francois114

(dans un café, à l'heure de l'apéritif, il est tard, vous devez absolument partir,) _Bon, les gars, c'est l'heure, je me casse..._
(dans une réunion un peu houleuse, vous êtes furieux, vous pétez les plombs) _Puisque c'est comme ça, je me casse, ne comptez pas sur moi pour participer à vos petites magouilles_
(dans une soirée spécialement ennuyeuse. Vous n'avez qu'une envie : partir. Vous dites à votre ami(e)) _J'ai envie qu'on se casse. Tu es d'accord ?_

Voilà : _se casser_ c'est partir brutalement, quitter une situation plutôt _négative _ou en mettant en avant une obligation _impérieuse_.
François

PS : "Casse-toi", "Dégage", "Fous le camp" : Si vous dites ça, c'est que la situation est très chaude, au bord de la violence physique...


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour,

Dans une émission de la télévision, j'ai trouvé une phrase comme suivant: "Si vous n'avez pas d'argent, vous vous cassez."

Qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire cette expression: "vous vous cassez"? Est-ce que c'est une expression polie (il me semble que non)?

Merci.


----------



## Prima Facie

Si vous n'avez pas d'argent, allez-vous en! SE casser c'est la même chose mais pas poli du tout.

C'est comme "partez"

Se casser c'est s'en aller, partir

casse-toi: fous le camp (moins poli encore)


----------



## The French

Bonjour,

C'est très mal poli de dire cela. C'est comme cassez vous.

Allez vous en? est plus correct.

Au revoir.


----------



## maybe4ever

se casser et se barrer, Est-ce que ces verbes sont le même sens que partir mais c'est juste qu'ils sont vulgaire?

J'ai entendu le verbe se barrer, "barre-toi," dans le film "La haine" mais j'ai entendu beaucoup trop se casser, "casse-toi, putain," dans les rues de la soif en France.  Est-ce parce que "se casser" est plus courant maintenant et "se barrer" est un peu vieilli ou sont les deux encore courant maintenant?


----------



## Barsac

Vous avez raison. "casse-toi" est plus récent que "barre-toi", mais tous les deux sont courants maintenant. Il y a 50 ans on disait "taille-toi".


----------



## tilt

Ces verbes sont plus familiers que vulgaires.
_Barre-toi _ou _casse-toi_ sont certes agressifs (surtout si on les fait suivre de _pauvre con _par exemple... ) mais c'est uniquement par leur sens.
Il est parfaitement anodin de dire _Je me casse _ou _Je me barre_.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour！J'ai lu dans différents dictionnaires, les marques d'usage pour se casser sont différents, parmi lesquels: argot, familier, populaire, vulgaire. Je me demande lequel est correct? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## iuytr

Un peu tout à la fois , sans doute argotique (armée ou prison) : Se casser / casse-toi ! – Expressio par Reverso ,
familier et populaire car c'est une expression qu'on peut utiliser entre copains, "bon bé c'est pas tout ça , faut qu'je m'casse", et vulgaire aussi , voir le fameux "casse toi , pauv' con" très reproché à un ancien président de la république, en réponse à une personne qui refusait de lui serrer la main.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Parmi ces usages, lequel est plus utilisé?


----------



## iuytr

On ne dispose pas de statistiques !  Personnellement , je trouve que c'est un mot plus  utilisé dans un contexte d'insulte, d'agressivité avec d'autres mots du même genre, sous la forme "casse toi !" Ça exprime un énervement et un début de menace.
Mais je l'ai aussi entendu utilisé entre amis pour dire : on va ailleurs, avec aussi un peu d'énervement par exemple lorsqu'on fait la queue très longtemps et que ça n'avance pas, sous la forme "on se casse ?/!"


----------



## annie21

Donc, c'est argot et familier, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## iuytr

Oui, on peut dire ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> vulgaire aussi , voir le fameux "casse toi , pauv' con"


Pour moi, ce terme est effectivement familier et argotique, mais certainement pas vulgaire. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est utilisé péjorativement dans cet exemple qu'il en serait vulgaire…


----------



## iuytr

Je prends les définitions suivantes de vulgaire : _ Qui manque d'éducation, de distinction_;_ qui se conduit de façon grossière, qui ne se conforme pas aux règles du savoir-vivre _ou encore_ qui choque la bienséance par son caractère grossier dans l'expression ou dans le contenu _ VULGAIRE : Définition de VULGAIRE, à mon avis elles s'appliquent à la situation et au rang du locuteur.
De nombreux commentateurs et medias français ont d'ailleurs utilisé ce qualificatif à cette occasion, comme on peut facilement le retrouver à l'aide d'un moteur de recherche.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe en lui-même n'est pas grossier, d'autant plus qu'on peut l'employer pour soi-même comme vous l'avez bien relevé (_J'me casse !_ etc.). C'est dire cela à quelqu'un d'autre qui n'est pas très poli… surtout si on rajoute _pauvre con_ après !  De la même manière, si je traite quelqu'un de _débile_, ce n'est guère courtois, mais cela ne rend pas ce mot vulgaire pour autant.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce verbe n'a rien de vulgaire ni de grossier dans la phrase originale qui n'est qu'un simple constat : _Si vous n'avez pas d'argent, vous vous cassez_.


----------



## iuytr

Je mélange sans doute mot vulgaire et usage vulgaire. Annie 21  au post #4 se posait la question des indications dans différents dictionnaires.

Quand je regarde une liste de mots qualifiés de vulgaire comme celle-ci , on trouve une grande majorité de mots qui proviennent d' "en dessous de la ceinture", ce qui n'est pas le cas de "se casser", effectivement mais quand on prend la définition de vulgaire, cela semble beaucoup plus large et relatif, dans un certain sens,  puisqu'il est mentionné les règles, la bienséance, en résumé une norme. Je comprends qu'une personne est vulgaire soit parce qu'elle ne maitrise pas les normes (une question d'éducation ou d'origine sociale) soit parce qu'elle ne les respecte pas volontairement. 

Même la phrase d'origine : _Si vous n'avez pas d'argent, vous vous cassez_ me semble vulgaire dans un contexte de télévision si c'est dit par un présentateur éduqué "normal" parce qu'il y a l'intention de choquer, d'utiliser un certain type de vocabulaire, de "faire genre" (enfin , là aussi c'est relatif, vu l'évolution du langage utilisé dans certaines émissions).


----------

